# New member new Pup



## fritz1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello everyone I just joined this place while looking for a name for my new puppy, I just lost my oldest GS 12 years on Dec 5th he died on the 27th and lost his Pupp on Sept 30th at almost 10 years old it was the most devastating blow to us and we miss them so much, (Fritz and Hans)
my female Heidie was all alone and sad so we got her a new Puppy

the reason I am posting here is choice of food and I am undecided between Eagle Pack holistic large and giant puppy and Nutro ultra holistic, my two males that passed had terrible allergies and I am hoping my new guy will not have the same issues so any suggestions or preference would be appreciated, I have never used holistic brands we have cooked chicken beef and vegetables for our dogs a few months before the recall thing then I thanked god something told me to start cooking for them, we used to feed them Purina one


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome. I feed raw, and would encourage you to check out the raw section and see what you think. If you are set on feeding kibble (which there's nothing wrong with especially since you are doing the research to find a high quality holistic kibble) both of the ones you mention are not bad, but I would suggest to check a few others out. I know that Eagle Pack makes a good product, but I really shy away from corn completely and I know that corn is an ingredient there. I'm not 100% sure on Nutro, but I think they use corn too. I would suggest something grain free like Innova EVO, or a few other grain free foods.


----------



## fritz1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I was concerned with the corn also I do not see corn in the ingredients of Nutro but will look into Evo is it available at pet value?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I don't know if you can find it in your area but the consensus on here right now is that Orijen is the best food out there. I am feeding it to one of my dogs and Orijen) and has good ingredients. I am feeding that to my other dog and he's doing well. 

I am not a Nutro fan or an Eagle Pack fan.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Generally allergies seem to be genetic, so if you found a great breeder with dogs that don't have allergies, you probably already have a good start.

I've raised 3 dogs on Nutro Natural Choice and they've done well (heck one is 15 years old). The other is 8 years and 4 years. They love it and seem to do well.

I have NOT ever fed my dogs a puppy blend though. Always straight to a premium adult food.

Just keep reading the puppy sections and then make up your mind on a food that works for you, your lifestyle and budget. There are alot of choices out there.


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have both my dogs on Orijen right now and they're doing fantastic. In the past I've also fed and been very happy with Innova (including their California Natural line), Eagle Pack Holistic (if you choose from the "Holistic" line there shouldn't be any corn in any of those formulas - only their regular line), and Solid Gold. I really like each of those companies (not just their products), as they've been very responsive to questions I've had. Canidae is also a good value kibble; it just didn't work well for my dogs.


----------



## fritz1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies I found the brands mentioned above exept Orijen so far I will try a few samples


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome! Questions what did you name your pup and where are you located? I can't get Orijen where I live, but feed RAW and supplement Taste of the Wild (TWO) Ocean Blue once a week. I have a 14 month old and had her on Nutro Natural lg. puppy til she was 7 months. When she was 6 months she had Panosteitis and I started researching the diet more, seems the high protein level may have been the cause. I then switched to RAW.
Some Innova products have a very high protein level which is something to consider for a pup, but because it is grain free, all usable protein, sooo confusing....


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome! My dogs are on Eagle Pack Holistic Select Duck & Oatmeal and doing well. The nice thing about the EP Holistics is that you can rotate flavors (Duck, Fish, Lamb and Chicken) if your dogs get bored. None of the Holistic formulas contain corn.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome!! 

I recently changed to Eagle Pack Holistic. So far so good!!

I did feed Origen, but I had some very loose stools with two of my pups.


----------

